# Your best ridiculous guest reactions



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I have to share this one. My yard haunt (gated side yard) got positive feedback, considering it was free entry. But one group of teen girls stand out. They went in already on edge. Near the back, one girl loses her **** and starts running for the entrance/exit. Her friend tried to calm her, but also was running...pulled into the emotion. They throw elbows all the way. The two then proceed to argue to the point of near violence in front of my house, surrounded by indifferent ToTs. The punchline is an overheard screamed complaint to the other.

"Bitch! You really threw me under the shark table !!!!!" Metaphors collused that night.


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a couple kids being driven around by the parents walk up to the house. I popped out with a scary costume and the kids both ran quickly back to the car. Then realized they never got any candy, and slowly, cautiously came back for the treats.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I love scaring teenagers. That's probably why I do this as much as I do. Anyway, I remember one kid talking smack to my "scarecrow". This was just a pair of coveralls filled with plastic bags, and stapled to a stake. I let the kid run his head while I snuck up behind him. He's getting up in the dummy's face, and popping off, then I just tapped him on the shoulder. He squealed like a little girl when he saw me, and ran out into the street. Good times.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Top two of my night were two work mates. One who spent fully a minute trying to figure out what triggered the "dummy" in one of the shop fronts - dummy was actually me. And he only figured that out when I couldn't hold in the laughter any more.

Second prize goes to the other work mate - 21 year old female - who hates spiders and literally got down on the ground and crawled through the spider cave rather than walk through it.

Can't wait to see the footage from the CCTV.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

These first ones are fairly standard, but amusing... 

Had a couple of younger kids ask if my zombies were real (and they were asking the question quite seriously)...

Seen some groups of people get about ½ way up the walkway before hesitating, realize they were surrounded by 'zombies', then, cautiously turning around and leaving... 

One mother said "Oh my God! I almost peed myself, a little" under her breath, after she screamed... her children weren't frightened, though. 

Had a group of teens run screaming away from my haunt, they never even made it to the door. They kept running all the way down the street before turning a corner onto another street where they were 'safe'...

But, I think the most ridiculous reaction was from an adult man with his family repeatedly jumping in place (like 3' high), screaming "OhmygodOhmygodOhmygod", then almost fall over laughing, then shook my hand...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have a rocking granny prop that sits outside the fenced area and welcomes people in as she rocks back and forth...one Father took his little girl right up to her and said to his little girl, "Okay honey, say trick or treat and she will give you candy..." He was serious! We had to tell him she was just a prop...boy was his face red!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Two groups of teens stand out this year, one set of boys and one of girls.

The Girls:
My daughter has really taken a liking to the whole "Scary Clown" side of her persona. She dressed like a clown and stood still next to my store bought animatronic "****** the Clown" prop. Enter 4 teen girls. My daughter waits and when they pass, she fires up the Clown horn box I made this year (a 12V "ooga" horn and bright light in a wood box) exit the girls, running, screaming with the scary clown chasing them. All the way down the driveway. Down the street. Into their car. Out of the subdivision. Screaming all the way.....

The boys:
Trick or treat winding down, I am standing on the front porch handling the candy distribution. I have the air cannon primed, the 1600w fogger aimed so you have to go through a cloud of fog for your candy. My Monster in the box is set so it alerts me when someone is coming up the driveway. It does it's job, I look around the corner and see 3 teen boys coming. I step back and fire up the fog machine concealing myself in a cloud of Froggy's finest. I see them, they don't see me. They see the cooler containing the adult treats. With teenage trollish glee, they open the lid and start ransacking it. They don't pay any attention to that garbage can directly behind the cooler. Off goes the Trash Can Trauma (Hats off to the creators...) and off go the lads, into my siding and down the driveway, across the street and into legend. Screaming like the teen girls the whole way. My neighbors laughing almost as much as I was.

Definately makes the prep time worth it...

RandalB


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Late in the evening a van stopped near the end of our driveway. I assumed it was folks wanting to take a look at the display, so I walked down the driveway to invite them to step out for a good look. The girl sitting in the passenger seat next to the driver took one look at me, screamed, and practically dove over the seat into the back of the van.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The cutest thing, I had 6 hand stakes lining one side of my walk and a little girl about 4 or 5 had to shake hands with each of them on her way back down the walk. She wasn't much taller than the hands.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Funny stories!!!

I remember another funny one - husband, wife and 2 kids - just went through the zombie dolls display and faced with a plastic curtain - the 2 kids refuse to go through the curtain first - protests of "I'm not going first - you don't know what's on the other side". Father's voice reassuring the kids "Kids - its not what is ahead of you that you have to worry about - it's what's creeping up behind you". As he says this, he moves through the curtain to find me standing 2 feet away from him. Throws his hands in the air and screams like a girl. My comment - "Great advice there dad!!!!" LOL


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't really have a haunt or ToT's this year, but I would like to share the highlight of the zombie crawl that is down the same lines.

As the march reached the end, everyone in the parade just dispersed in every direction. We had parked in the area the parade started it, so we simply turned around and walked back the way the parade had came. But as we did, the end of the parade is still progressing forward. I notice a gaggle of teenage girls, all of them making videos with there mobile phones. So intently were they all staring at those tiny little screens, they never saw the six foot tall, gory zombie (me!) stalk right up to them. Only the 'uuuhhhhgggg" from the zombie alerted them that I was looming over them, millimeters away. They all shrieked and scattered like a flock of fluttering birds.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

"Bitch! You really threw me under the shark table !!!!!" 
LOL. My new favorite phrase


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a small haunted porch and cemetery. My nephew was hiding in the dark around the corner of the house with the chain saw. A man dressed in full dracula costume came down the porch looking at the window props while his 2 kids went through the cemetery.

Man is walking, chain saw starts, man does an about-face without missing a step and goes the other direction. It was the funniest thing I ever saw. 

His kids loved it so much, they came back asking if the man with the saw was still chasing people. They wanted to do it again.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

*Bryce the Alien Dog*

It was a few years back, probably '04 I think, and Laurie, Kevin and Dennis were just really getting into the haunt in a _BIG_ way....everyone was impressed by all of the props and how real everthing looked (including me). I was just a spectator and photographer back then and used to laugh at their insanity (look at me now!).....Kevin's friend Bryan had a Border Collie puppy named Bryce....cutest little guy! full of energy....Bryan dressed in a Bio-Hazard suit and he made Bryce into "The Alien Dog" by taking about 3 feet of flexible hose, like a dryer vent hose, and clipped it on Bryce's collar and wrapped it around his body.....he looked really funny! Bryce ran all around the yard because he just had to meet and get petted by _everyone!!! _I was taking pictures when Bryce came racing by me and ran past a group of kids about 10 to 15 years old when one of them turned to me and yelled really loudly "Oh my god!!!! Is that a _REAL _dog?!" :xbones:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

This was also a few years back. I was out in costume doing my yard haunt and I had this family that always comes and really enjoys what I do with my haunt. Well they have a daughter that when I first met them she was very young about maybe 1 or 2 years of age. I don't always dress up as the Troll Wizard and the last 2 years I was a different character. But this year I was the Troll Wizard as I was when I first met this family.

Anyway, they came and each of the kids got their candy, but this one girl of theirs about 5 years of age, just stood there and watched me not saying a word. Her parents kept trying to get her to go and get some candy from me but she wouldn't move. So I thought okay, I take my mask off like I do for some younger kids who are really scared, or are on their first Trick or Treat outing.

So when I took off my mask and said hi to her, she turned and screamed bloody murder running to her Dad. I took a couple of steps back cause I wasn't expecting that kind of reaction. I just gave her parents some candy for her and they were laughing their heads off. She was still screaming going down the sidewalk.

So . . . I don't know? :jol:


----------

